# Recommendations most welcome!



## John J Gold (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm looking for my first DSLR and having read countless reviews, comparisons, and other well-intentioned (I think) buying guides I noticed there's a stream of what I think is melted solder running out of both of my ears.

First and foremost, I'm trying to stay around $500US. I'm disabled and the bulk of my photography is done on a volunteer basis. I have a couple of paying gigs every year but they're pretty limited and I'm really not able to physically do more than that.

Anyway, here are my primary needs for a camera. (Sorry if I get long-winded - it's a bit of a curse) 

Most of the shots I take are outdoors. I photograph our municipality's events: concerts in the park and picnics, etc. During the colder months we have indoor shindigs like the Halloween candy giveaway (which includes a parade with the Village fire trucks, too, so it's both categories). Then there's the Christmas party with pictures of the crowd and families plus photos of the kids with Santa & Mrs. Claus; our biggest fundraiser of the year, Soup On Sunday; and the Easter Party & magic show.

So I take a mix of posed and action shots; some wider angle group shots and/or panoramas for web page headers; as well as some video. For the concerts mainly I take quite a few pics of people dancing near the bands which also runs into low light issues.

I've been using a FujiFilm S3500 for about 5 years after retiring my first FujiFilm P&S. "Ole Faithful" has become "Ole Unreliable" over the last year. The settings started arbitrarily changing at the worst possible time - Hmmm  is there a good time?

Besides my obligations, I really want to start taking photos of the beautiful city of Buffalo, which has been my home for the last 14 years. So I don't want to skimp even though I'm trying to not break the bank.

Many of the aforementioned articles I've read say "avoid kit lenses like the plague" (more or less) but I've noticed quite a few folks here say they're not so bad. So advice here is needed. 

I've been primarily looking at Nikon D3400/3500 bundles with the 18-55mm VR and the 70-300mm telephoto lenses which come with a variety of filters and accoutrements, most of which I probably don't need. 

I have a relatively good tripod which has served me very well for the last few years. I'd really like to get an extra battery and a good "external" flash (auxiliary?). 

Because I take some video at the concerts I'm waffling a little about an external mic. However, I can't remember which model has that port.

That's the bulk of what I'm looking for. I'm most likely going to making the purchase within the next week or so. Any deals you can share will be deeply appreciated! I'm incredibly grateful for any help you can share! 

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2019)

My advice based on a mostly digital experience sine 1998 or so,and (mostly) d-SLR rigs since Feb.2001? My ex-wife and I bought and used a pair of Fuji bridge cameras...the S 5000? And the subsequent model,the S 5500? d-slr's i bought and used were, in order. the Nikon D1 in early Feb. of 2001, Fuji S1 Pro, Nikon D1h, Fuji S2 Pro, Canon 20 D,Nikon D2x,Canon 5D + full outfit (2xL zooms 24-105 f/4 L IS USM + 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS-USM)+ 580 EX-II flash,50/1.8 +50 1.4, 85 EF 1.8, 135/2 L , 135/2.8 S.Focus, Nikon D3x in 2012 (used), Canon Rebel XT,Fuji S5 Pro (barely used it), Nikon D610,Nikon D800. I bought a lot of cameras, including a few digital P&S models too, like the Canon PowerShot G2 and later G-3 models, plus the CoolPix S___? (12 MP from roughly 2008?).

   Of that long list of cameras...the best sensors were ALL found in the later models,like the D3x,D610,and the D800. The 5D "classic" however had/has a good sensor,perhaps the best sensor performance up to ASA 1,000 to be had in the $300-$375 used price range in the current marketplace...but the 2009-introduced D3x was possibly the best all-around camera I have ever shot.

Long-winded...as typical. Now...my advice....buy either a used  camera that retailed at $2600 to $7995 when it was brand-new...most are available now for $500 or less used...


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2019)

Nikon D3400 + 18-55 VR AF-P+ 70-300 AF-P VR with those,exact lenses, the VR AF-P models, would be great. Look at the mic port; between the D3300 and D 3400 one HAS a external MIC port, the other does not... the D3500? I would buy an earlier-gen. model,to maximize value.


----------



## John J Gold (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks Derrel! Haven't been able to find a 70-300 with VR in any of the bundles I've seen although both lenses are AF-P in all that I've looked at. What's a good site for used gear besides eBay?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2019)

Although it is considered "outdated", the Nikon D40 was a pretty good camera...now available at near-giveaway prices on e-Bay.   For what? $40-$100, many with the old but desirable 18-70 DX zoom...


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2019)

KEH.COM has long been one of the USA's largest used dealers... MPB.com has a lot of offerings...there is also a relatively large used inventory at a new dealer...photopro.com???


----------



## ac12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Caution on the kit.
Make absolutely certain that the 70-300 in the kit is the VR model, and NOT the non-VR model.
Usually the kits include the non-VR lens, to hit a low price point.  But it is the long lens that needs VR the most.
Here are a couple options:
D3500 + 18-55 for $400
https://www.adorama.com/inkd3500k.html​A refurbished D5600 + 18-55 for $500
https://www.adorama.com/inkd5600bkr.html​
IF you REALLY need the long lens, then get the 70-300 VR lens refurbished from Nikon for $200
AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR | Interchangeable Lens from Nikon​Personally, I would get, the 18-140, as a general purpose (GP) lens.  It would replace both the 18-55 and 70-300 for most stuff.   Then use the 18-55 just when you want a light small lens, for a light carry.
The 18-140 is MY own GP lens on my D7200. 
https://www.adorama.com/nk18140r.html  (refurbished for $250)​For low light work, I would get either the 35/1.8 or 50/1.8.  
The 35 is a "normal" lens on the D3400, the 50 a short telephoto.  
https://www.adorama.com/nk3518r.html  (refubished for $160)
https://www.adorama.com/nk5018gr.html  (refurbished for $170)​


----------



## ac12 (Mar 13, 2019)

A used kit from KEH
D3400  for $300
Nikon D3400 Digital SLR Camera Body, Black {24.2 M/P} at KEH Camera​18-140 for $200
Nikon Nikkor 18-140mm F/3.5-5.6 G Aspherical ED IF DX AF-S VR Autofocus Lens For APS-C Sensor DSLRS {67} at KEH Camera​35/1.8 for $160
Nikon Nikkor 35mm F/1.8 G DX AF-S Autofocus Lens For APS-C Sensor DSLRS {52} - SLR & DSLR Lenses - Camera Lenses at KEH Camera​


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 14, 2019)

Have you thought of mirrorless.....?????


----------



## dunfly (Mar 14, 2019)

If you move real fast, you may be able to pick up a refurbished Nikon D5300 with an 18-55 lens, and a 70-300 AF-P with VR for $478 plus shipping.  I am tempted to get the D5300 myself at that price.

https://www.adorama.com/overstock/l/Cameras/Nikon~Digital-SLR-Cameras?sel=Model_Nikon-D5300     $329

https://www.adorama.com/nk70300afpvr.html      $149


----------



## John J Gold (Mar 15, 2019)

dunfly said:


> If you move real fast, you may be able to pick up a refurbished Nikon D5300 with an 18-55 lens, and a 70-300 AF-P with VR for $478 plus shipping.  I am tempted to get the D5300 myself at that price.
> 
> Thanks Dunfly!
> 
> ...


----------



## John J Gold (Mar 15, 2019)

Missed out on the D5300 but got the 70-300 VR lens. Found a few good deals on a D3400 with the standard 18-55mm VR lens.

-Used D3400 $297+shipping 
-Refurb-black only-$349

I admit I'm a little nervous about buying a used camera although the seller has a high feedback rating  Going to sleep on it. If it's meant to be, it's meant to be. 

Here's one I saw on Amazon for mid- to high $300s. Can't remember if it is $359 or $389.
https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3400-Digital-Camera-18-55mm/dp/B0727RH23G


----------



## ac12 (Mar 16, 2019)

For the AF-P lens, you MUST look at the compatibility chart to make sure that it works with the camera you buy.
https://www.nikonimgsupport.com/eu/BV_article?articleNo=000035705&configured=1&lang=en_GB​It will NOT work with the older models.  And even with the later models, you may need to upgrade the firmware.


----------



## John J Gold (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tip! I'm looking at the D3400 almost exclusively and from the chart you provided (if I'm looking at it right) the lens I bought is compatible with no issues. Beginner's (read "Dumb") luck!

Geez, buying a DSLR is more like building a computer than anything else I've done


----------



## ac12 (Mar 16, 2019)

John J Gold said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm looking at the D3400 almost exclusively and from the chart you provided (if I'm looking at it right) the lens I bought is compatible with no issues. Beginner's (read "Dumb") luck!
> 
> Geez, buying a DSLR is more like building a computer than anything else I've done



The problem is that Nikon compatibility is not as good as Canon.
Canon made a hard break back in the 80s when they changed mounts.   And from what I understand, any EF lens can be used on any EF camera.
Nikon still uses the 1950s F mount, BUT it is all the other connections to the camera that have changed MANY times, and make the compatibility one of "it depends" on which lens and which camera.  

When I look at a Nikon lens, I *have to* look at that chart to see if it will work with my camera.


----------



## John J Gold (Mar 16, 2019)

Ai yi yi! I'm hoping once I get the D3400 body and these two lenses I'll be set for a while....


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2019)

ac12 said:


> John J Gold said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip! I'm looking at the D3400 almost exclusively and from the chart you provided (if I'm looking at it right) the lens I bought is compatible with no issues. Beginner's (read "Dumb") luck!
> ...



EXCEPT that Canon EF-R (S for Short *R*egistration distance) lenses will NOT work on Canon FF models, or even the earliest model(s) of Canon APS-C cameras,despite the APS-C sensor being used in the Canon D 30, D60,and 10 D Models, IMMSMC...with ALL Nikon APS-C or ALL NIKON FX bodies, the Nikon DX lenses will mount,and shoot...maybe with only partial coverage on the FX sensor area, but that beats being un-able to use an EF-R lens on a FF Canon body,or the earlier APS-C Canon models, at least from my POV.

Nikon has stayed with the F-mount since 1959...


----------



## ac12 (Mar 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > John J Gold said:
> ...



Ha, so Canon fumbled the ball as well.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2019)

60 years' worth of cameras and lenses...and you check a compatability chart occasionally? LOL?


----------



## ac12 (Mar 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> 60 years' worth of cameras and lenses...and you check a compatability chart occasionally? LOL?



It wasn't that bad, because I only had a few cameras and lenses.  And GAS only got bad recently.

With the film cameras it was easy.  
My first Nikon cameras (Nikkormat FTn and Nikon F2) were pre-AI, so pre-AI lenses  or AI with the ears.  
If it had the coupling prong, it worked.​
Digital was when things got complicated.

My D70 was when I had to first look at the charts to determine which of the older film era lenses I could use on the D70; no pre-AI lenses.  Limiting myself to older AF and AF-D lenses minimized the compatibility problem.  Besides, the bigger AF-S lenses were beyond my budget.  After 13 years, the D70 died and was replaced with the D7200.

With the D7200, again, no pre-AI lenses.   
The major reason that I got the D7200 was the internal focusing motor to drive the AF and AF-D lenses.
And then came more new types of lenses.  Here was where I first ran into a new lens that I could not use, AF-P.  I cannot turn off the VR with the D7200, so I can't use it on a tripod.  And that was not a restriction that I could live with, so no AF-P.

Now that I'm thinking about FX/FF, I get to do it again, with a 3rd dSLR.


----------



## John J Gold (Mar 19, 2019)

Well I ordered my D3400 today. Got it from KEH with an AF-P 18-55mm VR both for $287. My 70-300mm VR (refurb) from Adorama.com will be here Thursday.  ($149)

The camera body and 18-55 lens are both used E+. 

Am considering this flash from Amazon. Several people have confirmed that it is compatible with the D3400. 

If all goes well, I should have my initial setup within my original budget.

Thanks to all of you for your amazing help with my first DSLR purchase!


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2019)

John J Gold said:


> Am considering this flash from Amazon.


The price is attractive!

I noticed this note:

_Note: Flash does not work on TTL mode._

You probably don't need it, but it is handy in some situations.

Have fun!


----------



## dunfly (Mar 19, 2019)

John J Gold said:


> Missed out on the D5300 but got the 70-300 VR lens. Found a few good deals on a D3400 with the standard 18-55mm VR lens.
> 
> -Used D3400 $297+shipping
> -Refurb-black only-$349
> ...



check back at Adorama.  I saw they had another D5300 in stock at $329.  Don't wait though.

https://www.adorama.com/inkd5300bkr.html


----------



## John J Gold (Mar 19, 2019)

dunfly said:


> John J Gold said:
> 
> 
> > Missed out on the D5300 but got the 70-300 VR lens. Found a few good deals on a D3400 with the standard 18-55mm VR lens.
> ...


. 
Thanks but I pretty much sold myself on the D3400. I got the body and the 18-55mm VR lens for $287. With free shipping.

Still have to invest in about $100 in accessories. Found a pretty nice camera bag for $23 and a bundle with 2 extra batteries, dual charger, 12V adapter and cable, plus a 64GB Class 10 card for $43 (It's an "also bought with..." add-on) 

I don't (as of this moment) have a lot of need for the remote shutter in the flash bundle but the price difference is extremely negligible - $35 vs $33.

Battery Bundle
Flash Bundle 
Large Camera Bag


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2019)

All sounds good!


----------



## Designer (Mar 20, 2019)

Those little IR remotes are handy, if nothing else.  A month ago I bought three of them because they are so cheap.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2019)

TTL flash is nice, but AUTO-Thyristor flash shooting (The S1 and S2 settings on the flash) involves selecting aperture setting 1, or aperture 2, based on the ISO level in use,and has a 50-or-so year history of working well...one aperture is usually f/4 at ISO level of 200 to 400, and the other is usually two or three stops smaller ( f /8 or maybe f/11 at ISO 400). The actual aperture values to Use/Set for the lens will be given in the instructions for the flash,and usually are indicated on the flash itself also. This is a very good method of flash exposure control,and pre-dates TtL Flash by many years...


----------



## ac12 (Mar 20, 2019)

Designer said:


> Those little IR remotes are handy, if nothing else.  A month ago I bought three of them because they are so cheap.



Only if you have access to the IR sensor.
If the sensor is in the front of the camera (for selfies), then you have to reach over the camera and point the remote back at the camera to make it work.  That was a problem that I had with the D70, and the key reason I got the D70S was the wired remote, so I did not have to hassle with reaching over the camera to use the IR remote.


----------

